# Freshly Cut Soaps Made Today



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

*The colors will change and get much brighter over time.*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*All CP Soap Cupcakes*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## judymoody (Jul 3, 2011)

Very vibrant and cheerful!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trishwosere (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW! have I got soap envy or what? absolutely gorgeous, I can't even get my normal cup cakes to look like those without trying to pipe soap.Absolutely lovely bergamot & Bubbles.


----------



## Relle (Jul 3, 2011)

Great cupcakes, what do you use for decoration on the top - have they got hundreds and thousands on them ? Didn't know you could use cake sprinkles etc on them.


----------



## cinta (Jul 3, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Jul 3, 2011)

awesome cupcakes.  Looks better than real cupcakes...  yumm


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Great cupcakes, what do you use for decoration on the top - have they got hundreds and thousands on them ? Didn't know you could use cake sprinkles etc on them.



I use all kinds of colored sugar sprinkles and candies for decorations. They are typically dissolved and mostly gone after the first use

People use sugar scrubs in the bath so why not sugar on the soap?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 4, 2011)

Your soaps look amazing!  Love them!

I've never considered using icing type stuff ... and it's interesting when you think that it's mostly sugar ... and it looks amazing on your cupcakes.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 4, 2011)

Wowzywowzy them's are some perrrfect cuppycakes!!!


----------



## JackiK (Jul 4, 2011)

I finally broke down and bought silicone cupcake molds yesterday.  Your pics make me anxious to use them.  Hop they come out half as pretty as yours!


----------



## saltydog (Jul 4, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> I finally broke down and bought silicone cupcake molds yesterday.  Your pics make me anxious to use them.  Hop they come out half as pretty as yours!



Ha ha, me too. Even tho I'm nowhere near making cupcakes yet, I couldn't resist because I had a 55% coupon from Michaels   
A girl can dream...


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 4, 2011)

Pretty! I love pink soap!


----------



## JackiK (Jul 4, 2011)

I actually made a test batch using regular paper cupcake liners in a cupcake pan.  They turned out okay, nothing like Bergamot & Bubbles did.  Unfortunately, I let them sit too long in the liners and the paper is too stuck to remove.  Oh, well, another lesson learned.

Glad to know Michael's has them.  I went to Kitchen Collection and they only had two sets left.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 4, 2011)

I made m&p in the paper liners and had the same prob with the paper sticking if I waited too long to take them off. If I took them off as soon as the soap was set, they were fine. I think the silicone ones will be much better, tho.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> I finally broke down and bought silicone cupcake molds yesterday.  Your pics make me anxious to use them.  Hop they come out half as pretty as yours!



Watch out they are addictive! But they are good for your figure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> JackiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thank you. You need to go ahead and give cupcakes a try. They are really not that hard if you follow some simple rules. Now that you have some molds, try to make some and post us your pics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> I actually made a test batch using regular paper cupcake liners in a cupcake pan.  They turned out okay, nothing like Bergamot & Bubbles did.  Unfortunately, I let them sit too long in the liners and the paper is too stuck to remove.  Oh, well, another lesson learned.
> 
> Glad to know Michael's has them.  I went to Kitchen Collection and they only had two sets left.



I only make bath bombs and bubble bath cupcakes in liners. I wish they made wax paper liners but I have not ever seen them. You are right though, you have to use some kind of silicone molds for them.

Post us a pic of you cuppies.


----------



## coral (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely, they make me feel happy good choice of colours.


----------



## ewenique (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the colors!  Pretty and fun!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, pretty.  :wink:


----------



## saltydog (Jul 7, 2011)

Bergamot & Bubbles said:
			
		

> Oh thank you. You need to go ahead and give cupcakes a try. They are really not that hard if you follow some simple rules. Now that you have some molds, try to make some and post us your pics.



So some of these simple rules would be?... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Bergamot & Bubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple rule #1. Don't try anything fancy with fragrances or color until you are experienced at making soap cupcakes.

Simple Rule #2. Place the piping bag in a tall glass with the tip of the bag bend to one side. This will allow you to fill the bag without the soap oozing out of the end of the tip.

Simple rule #3. Don't try to pipe the tops too soon. It is really important to allow the soap for the top to be as thick as possible. The thicker the the soap, the better piping will look and keep it's shape.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## JackiK (Jul 7, 2011)

I've always used Nizzy's whipped soap for my cupcakes.  It allows lots of working time before setting up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> I've always used Nizzy's whipped soap for my cupcakes.  It allows lots of working time before setting up.



I find I have lots of work time. More than enough. In fact I usually have to wait on the soap to thicken to the point of piping and it takes much less work than Nizzy's whipping technique.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 7, 2011)

Great looking cupcakes!! Very helpful tips too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrsFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

So pretty!  I think I'm gonna try some cupcakes today!

Where do you get your colorants in the background?  I'm still looking for colorants...I haven't found some that I totally love yet...


----------



## dcornett (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like she has these in the background...
http://tradewindsfragrance.net/index.ph ... ucts_id=83


----------

